# really? 64 cm for the enitre 2011 roubaix range?



## cathar (Jun 3, 2009)

According to specialized's web site it looks like the entire roubaix series goes up to 64cm! Tall guys rejoice!!!!:thumbsup: 

Last year it was just the expert. So I was kinda settling on that... but this year i got options (just wish the colours weren't so blah). Still I need to ask myself do i want ultegra or will i be fine with 105 and 8r carbon. hhmmmm. And i do kinda like the black and white bike... although it might look like you're riding a bar code waiting to get scanned.


----------



## Peter3472 (Sep 6, 2010)

*No, not really.*

I thought the same as you, this is a banner day in the quest for a large frame 64cm Roubaix without being forced to pay $3600. But alas it's not to be. This is the response I got when I contacted Specialized directly. 



Peter,
Unfortunately the 64 is only being produced in the Pro and Expert level for 2011.
I will forward your request along so they can see that there is a need for a lower model.
I might be something you see in the future.
Thanks
Cody Nelson
Consumer Representative
Specialized Customer Service/Online Store
1475 S. 5070 W. Ste. A
Salt Lake City, UT 84104
Phone: 877-808-8154 ext.7743
Fax: 877-672-7237


----------



## cathar (Jun 3, 2009)

Damn.. that sucks. i just checked at my LBS and they said the same thing. Do you think you'll end up splashing out the 3600?

For me my choices are limited:
1) cough up the ridiculus dough and get a sweet bike in a so-so colour
2) get a madone 5.2 (also 64cm)... but not that much cheaper
3) possibly get a supersix (63cm) but the geomtry is way more aggressive than i might like 
4) stick with my alloy synapse that i've had for four years and see if things improve for 2012.

Interesting I tried a giant defy xl.. it was a good ride, but just felt a tad bit short than i was comfortable with.. but maybe, just maybe i could be ok on that... we'll see.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Rare pictures of a 64cm Roubaix Expert found on Craigslist:


----------

